
DataMaps - A JavaScript Library For Interactive Maps For Data Visualizations - Hirvesh
http://datamaps.github.com/
======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/datamaps-javascript-
li...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/datamaps-javascript-library-
for.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like jStat. There
only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe: <http://functionn.blogspot.com>

